# J.C. Higgins mens bike.



## Lowjack'r (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello I'm Jack from The Netherlands.
Today i've finaly got my second J.C. Higgins bike.




This time it's this mens bike.
Which i've spotted for the first time a few years ago, in my hometown 's-Hertogenbosch in The Netherlands.
This was during the time that i was restoring my J.C. Higgins ladies bike, which you can see on the following page.








						J.C. Higgins Ladies Bike in The Netherlands | Project Rides
					

Hello i'm Jack from The Netherlands. For my 50th birthday, i've got this bike from a friend of mine.     I've been asking around, about which year this bike could have been fabricated. The most given answer was early 50's, i hope this is correct.  After googling a lot, i decided to...




					thecabe.com
				



About 2 years ago i've tried to buy this bike, from the guy who was the owner @ that moment.
He did use this bicycle as an advertising object for his restaurant @ that time.
(You can still read the text for his restaurant, on the side of the rear rack.)
And he was willing to sell the bike, but we couldn't agree on the price.

Today my son texted me about this bike, telling me that.
His girlfreind did have contacted the owner of the bike.
They wanted to buy the bike as a christmas gift for me.
But because they don't know, what to pay for a bike like this.
He asked me what i did offer for it, when i tried to buy it.
A few minutes later, he texted me that they have bought the bike for me.





And now i'm the owner of this bike.
They finaly have payed € 30,00 for it, which is about $ 34.00.
What's the same $$ as what i've offered before, when i tried to buy the bike.





The bottom bracket shows.
MOTS W (i think)
MOD 502 45460 (pretty sure of this)
177111 ( for sure)
If there somebody out here, who can tell me what these numbers mean.
I would apreciate all information.

I will post better pictures asap.
Like to hear what you think about it.


----------



## all riders (Nov 26, 2021)

Someone will let you know about the numbers (the 502 just indicates it was built for Sears). The bike was built by Murray Ohio Mfg.(or just Murray) and it seems that your bike might have started life as either a Higgins Colorflow or Jetflow model from sears


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 26, 2021)

it is good to live in the country where all the cool bikes come from.  we have been known to even get them from the trash. 🇺🇲


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2021)

The large stamping is just a serial number. The 502 + # is Sears then their part/model number. 

And it looks like Adam ID'd someones bike with the same build period.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks you all, for your replies.
Looked at the bike again today, and made some new and detail pictures.
I've posted some questions below the pictures.












Front rack, headbadge and handlebar.
Is this handlebar correct for this bike?
Which models did have this headbadge?
The front rack, could that be something from the USA?




Rusty but working skiptooth chain, chainring & sprocket.  




After scraping off some paint, this decal showed up at the left frontfork leg.
Which models did have this kind of decals on the forklegs?




Inscriptions on the rear hub.



Can this hub be correct for the bike?




Tires and rims, are these rims correct for this bike?
Tires are cracked but still do hold some air.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been looking around on the web.
I think i now what model my bike is or has been.




Looking at some frames, i believe my bike has a Jet Flow Frame.
I think my bike has been build up with parts from different bikes.
Because, while searching the web on JCH Jet Flow bikes.
The frontfork showing stars on the legs, the peaked fenders & the skiptooth chain and cogs.
Don't show up on any of the Jet Flow bikes.




All the Jet Flow bikes i could find, did have Beehive springer forks.
I would like to put a tank back on, but i don't believe i can find one anywhere.
And if I can find one somewhere, i'm afraid it will be way too expensive before it's in the Netherlands.
So now i need to make my mind up, about what i'm gonna do with the bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2021)

Lowjack'r said:


> I've been looking around on the web.
> I think i now what model my bike is or has been.
> 
> View attachment 1519484
> ...



Yes Jetflow frame, I think Columbia forks not sure and those are Schwinn wheels


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 29, 2021)

Lowjack'r said:


> Thanks you all, for your replies.
> Looked at the bike again today, and made some new and detail pictures.
> I've posted some questions below the pictures.
> 
> ...



Nah frame serial would have to be a MOP or MOQ for that Morrow hub. 50(T) was also morrow's last run for hubs. 



The fork shape does look like Murray and I know I've seen Elgins with stars on the side of the fork like that, but I'm not sure I've seen them on JC Higgins. I'm thinking the last Higgins I had with a regular fork was the double crown(plates) type.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 29, 2021)

I generally try to use this with Sears/Murray bikes that have the MO- stamps. I can't say how accurate it is so you may need to 50/50 compare it to a specific year & model. Hope it helps some ....


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2021)

Never seen that rack, HD, cool!


----------



## all riders (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, Jetflow. What seems to be correct are the frame , the rear rack,  and chainring/crank. I do believe the fork is from a sears bike, but an earlier Elgin model.  As to what to do with the bike--make it a rider. I have a western flyer X-53 (same frame, essentially same fork as beehive) and it rides nice.  The Beehive fork is not at all uncommon and perhaps a kind American can hook you up for smallish money. You are right about the tank--expensive and a bit hard to find(and then the matter of where you are).  I would get rid of the front rack--it's inelegant.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 30, 2021)

About the fork, i do believe it could be a JCH fork.
Because on my restored JCH Ladies bike i did find the same fork.





Before i started the restoration on this bike, nobody could either tell me what fork this was.








But when i did have finnished the restoration of my ladies bike, i came across this JCH Special De Luxe bike on Ebay i believe.




The decals on the fork and tank, and painting of the frame i could see on my bike.
Were exactly the same as on the JCH Special De Luxe Bike.
So i do believe that the fork with the stars on it, could be a JCH Special De Luxe fork.
WillWork4Parts & all riders, what do you think about my theory? 
Do you believe i could be right?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 30, 2021)

Lowjack'r said:


> About the fork, i do believe it could be a JCH fork.
> Because on my restored JCH Ladies bike i did find the same fork.
> 
> 
> ...



With a quick net search of Higgins Special Deluxe, I found some images that agree. None appear to be attached to that notched style frame though. These pics look like earlier bikes, earlier than the frame in question at least. 









I even found a Monark made Special Deluxe Higgins. 




And here's the initial plate crown fork I was thinking of.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 9, 2021)

My Monark built JC Higgins Special Deluxe. Since the picture was taken I found the correct tank.


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 10, 2021)

Lowjack'r said:


> About the fork, i do believe it could be a JCH fork.
> Because on my restored JCH Ladies bike i did find the same fork.
> 
> View attachment 1519772
> ...



That is not the same fork as the OG Posters bike. His looks like an Elgin fork to me.


----------

